# Suche 240mm AIO für meinen 9700K mit RGB



## Lohnkrake (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich möchte meinen PC optisch etwas aufhübschen und daher eine AiO Wakü auf meinen Prozessor schrauben.

Der Radiator darf nur 240 mm lang sein (gibt Corsair für den 465X vor), die Propeller via RGB Node ansteuerbar sein.
Da mein 9700K gerne die höheren Temperaturen anpeilt, sollte er stark genug sein.
Hinweis: Die CPU ist nicht übertaktet und habe es auch nicht vor.

Danke sehr im Voraus ^^


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Oktober 2020)

Was darf´s denn kosten?

Die https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisbaer-aurora-240-11728-a2218605.html wäre eine Option. Einen günstigen Einstieg bietet die https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-m...w-d24m-a18pc-r2-a2242706.html?hloc=at&hloc=de. Die https://geizhals.de/corsair-icue-h100i-elite-capellix-cw-9060046-ww-a2373489.html?hloc=at&hloc=de dürfte sich am einfachsten "synchronisieren" lassen. Ist aber wie zB auch die https://geizhals.de/alpenfoehn-gletscherwasser-240-84000000178-a2402340.html?hloc=at&hloc=de relativ neu - hab ich noch keine Tests zu gelesen, ob die sich lohnen ^^


----------

